# Az ország közel kétharmada konkrétan rabszolga



## csigafi (2017 November 5)

*Az ország közel kétharmada konkrétan rabszolga*
*Ma Magyarországon több mint hatmillió ember él egyik napról a másikra*


A Nemzeti Közszolgálati Egyetem (NKI) Államkutatási és Fejlesztési Intézete (ÁKFI) harmadik alkalommal hozta nyilvánosságra az úgynevezett Jó Állam Jelentést. Ez egy rendkívül átfogó, 2500 egymástól eltérő élethelyzetű ember megkérdezésén alapuló felmérés, mely részletesen kiterjed az élet szinte minden területére beleértve a válaszadók életkörülményeit úgy mint nem, kor, iskolai végzettség, pénzügyi és szociális tényezők, munkaerő-piaci helyzet, stb., valamint méri az állampolgárok elégedettségét általánosan az állam működésével, egészségüggyel, oktatással, rendvédelemmel, külpolitikával és még sok egyébbel. Igen érdekes olvasmány, érdemes egy kis időt szánni az áttanulmányozására.

A lakosság pénzügyi helyzetét vizsgálva szembetűnő a nagyarányú elégedetlenség úgy a saját anyagi lehetőségeket mint az állam gazdálkodását tekintve. Nyilvánvaló hogy mindenki szeretné ha több pénz lenne a zsebében, ez teljesen természetes dolog, viszont sokatmondóak azok az adatok hogy az emberek mennyire érzik kiszolgáltatva magukat a kormányzat monetáris politikájának, illetve mennyire elégedetlenek mind ezzel mind a bankrendszerrel. Néhány példa: a felmérésben részt vevők több mint 60 %-a szerint Magyarországon igazságtalan az adórendszer, ugyanennyien mondták hogy nem érdemes bankbetétben tartani a megtakarításaikat (amennyiben van/lenne) illetve hitelt felvenni nagy összegű tervek megvalósításához. Azaz az emberek egyáltalán nem bíznak az állami rendszer működésében és ebben látják a legfőbb gátját pl. egy saját vállalkozás elindításának. Ez egyáltalán nem meglepő, hiszen a kormány számtalanszor kijelentette hogy az olcsó munkaerőt preferálja, az alkalmazotti modellben hisz valamint az alacsony hozzáadott értéket képviselő összeszerelő üzemeket és külföldi multicégeket részesíti előnyben a hazai innovatív kis-és középvállalkozások helyett.

Ugyanilyen riasztó számokat láthatunk a fogyasztói árak és az általános megélhetés tekintetében is. Mi is a kormány véleménye? Magyarország "erős és büszke". Kövér László és Lázár János kijelentette hogy a magyaroknak nincs szükségük nagyobb fizetésre, most is eleget keresnek, nálunk olcsó az élet és mindenki tisztességesen meg tud élni. Lássuk mit szólnak ehhez az emberek: 54 % elégedetlen a gazdasági növekedés mértékével, 56,1 % a lakhatás és rezsiköltségekkel (khm, rezsicsökkentés), 68,4 % az áruk és szolgáltatások árával, 71,2 % az élelmiszerárakkal és 74,3 % a keresetek nagyságával. Kissé eltér a kép a központi kommunikációtól, nemde?

A legfélelmetesebb pedig ez az adat: ma Magyarországon a lakosság 62,9 %-a egy hónapig sem tudná fenntartani a jelenlegi életszínvonalát ha megszűnnének a rendszeres bevételei. Emberek! Ez több mint hatmillió állampolgár! Ha elvesztenék a munkahelyeiket vagy nem kapnának állami segélyt ennyi ember kerülne azonnal, egyik napról a másikra padlóra. Magyarul ebben a nagy gazdasági jólétben a lakosság döntő többségének semmiféle megtakarítása nincs. Igazi, hamisítatlan modern kori rabszolgaság amiben élünk. Mert mi is a rabszolgaság? Munkavégzés, melyért cserébe ételt és szállást kap a delikvens. Belátom, kissé sarkított az összehasonlítás, de jól belegondolva mennyiben különbözik ez attól, hogy annyi pénzért robotolunk, amennyiből ki tudjuk fizetni a létfenntartáshoz szükséges dolgokat és a hónap végére egy fillér sem marad? Csak mert 10-ből több mint 6 embernél ez a helyzet vagy még rosszabb. Egyszerűen ezeknek az embereknek nincsenek kilátásaik, nincs jövőképük, álmodni sem mernek kitörési lehetőségről. Még egyszer mondom, jelenleg több mint hatmillió magyar honfitársunk van ebben a helyzetben. Ez a Fidesz gazdaságpolitikájának igazi "eredménye".







Nagyon sürgős és mélyreható változásokat kell eszközölni a nemzetgazdaság irányvonalában, mert a jelenlegi út nem csak hogy fenntarthatatlan, hanem a probléma egyre inkább mélyülni fog. Amíg ezek az áldatlan állapotok fennállnak sem pénzügyi sem társadalmi alapja nincs a felzárkózás elkezdésének, az egyre nagyobb mértékű és évek óta gyorsuló leszakadásnak annál inkább. Talán még nem késő de az utolsó órában vagyunk.

Forrás:[HIDE] http://morcoskave.blog.hu/2017/10/31/az_orszag_kozel_ketharmada_konkretan_rabszolga[/HIDE]


----------



## philippagregory (2017 November 12)

Akinek meg van rendes állása az meg azért rabszolga, mert a munkaerő elvándorlás miatt több ember munkáját kell végeznie ugyanannyi pénzért.


----------



## S Nagy-Zekmi (2017 December 14)

A munkaerö elvándorlás valóban komoly probléma. Már egyetemista korban elmennek a fiatalok és aztan nem jönnek vissza.


----------



## scansat (2017 December 30)

Alapvetően hibás a hozzáállás.
Asimov professzor mondotta egyszer ezt a találós kérdést:
Ha másfél tyúk másfél nap alatt másfél tojást tojik, akkor 9 tyúk 9 nap alatt hány tojást tojik?
Egy robot vagy számítógép rögtön kiszámolja, hogy 54-et.
A paraszt, meg gyakorlatból tudja, hogy nincs se másfél tyúk...se másfél tojás....ergo hibás az okfejtés.

A vasfüggöny és a Berlini fal lerombolása pont azért történt, hogy az emberek ne legyenek bezárva. Bárki bárhova mehessen. Az EU-nál minden posztkommunista ország azért lobbizott, hogy nyissa meg a munkaerő piacát. Megtörtént! Erre most megint a jól ismert fanyalgás, hogy -Jaaajj elmennek a fiatalok!
Történelemkönyvből nem rémlik, hogy a két háború közt a Monarchia idején hány magyar tanult, dolgozott és élt Ausztriában, vagy épp Prágában? A Vasfüggöny leereszkedése után még 2-3 évtizedig abból megélt az ország, hogy államosította a magán cégeket Lásd pl. Hofherr-Schrantz-Clayton-Shuttleworth Magyar Gépgyári Művek Rt. és az ebből lett Vörös Csillag traktorgyár fejlesztéseit mind az Ausztriában és Csehországban tanult mérnökök vezették. Aztán mikor ők kiöregedtek és hazai tanult agyakra kellett (volna) támaszkodni, tönkre is ment nem csak a gyár de az egész szocializmus! Ahogy Hofi mondta: a párttagok közül válogatták a szakembereket....és nem fordítva!
A XXI. század a migráció százada. Nincs ezzel semmi baj, mindenki mehet (majdnem) ahova akar. Nem azzal kellene foglalkozni aki el akar innen menni, hanem azt befogadni aki ide akar jönni! Görögországból és Spanyolországból illetve Román és Lengyelországból ugyanúgy elmennek a fiatalok világot látni és pénzt keresni.
Tehát statisztikai adatokra hivatkozva bátran kijelenthetjük, hogy a kivándorlás abszolúte nem hogy komoly probléma lenne, de egyenesen üdvös.
És a népességfogyáshoz is elhanyagolható köze van. Mára az is bebizonyosodott, hogy a pénzért keltetőgéppé előléptetett CSOK-osok még csak mérsékelni sem tudják a népesség fogyást. Mert ugye az tiszteletet érdemel aki nagycsaládos szemléletéből kifolyólag vállal 3 vagy több gyermeket. Számuk elenyésző. A többi 50 ezer CSOK-os meg pusztán a pénzért ugrott bele. Soknak tűnt az a 10 milla ingyen, de a devizahitelesekhez hasonlóan fejjel mentek a falnak. A Bankadó miatt berágott bankok anno kivonulással fenyegetőztek, aztán hogy hogy nem egy sem távozott. Persze a Vitya megegyezett velük, hogy ha lecseng a válság és újra beindul a hitelezés, akkor újra megszedhetik maguk az eszetlen jelzáloghiteleseken. Ezt már a Portfólió is megszellőztette. Mára a lakásárak simán legyorsulták azt az ingyen 10 millát amit a kormány ingyen ad. Nesze semmi fogd meg jól. Úgy felverték a lakás árakat, hogy ma 40 milla egy 70 nm-es lyuk, ami aztán hála a viharosan gyors (ugye az ÁFA 5%-ról 27%-ra ugrik 2020-tól) építkezésből adódó szakemberhiánynak, pár év múlva a fejére szakad. Mert ugye az építőipar mesterségesen lett felpörgetve, ez okozza a szakember hiányt. Aki meg CSOK-ot akar az megint eladósodik 20-25 évre. Szegényeknek meg senki nem szólt megint, hogy ez nem CsaládiOtthonKedvezmény, hanem kelepce! Rohangálnak ész nélkül, hogy hamar hamar nehogy lekéssék...
A megoldást meg vagy 100 éve minden ország tudja a népesség fogyásra. Be kell engedni a bevándorlókat. Persze lehet eszetlenül és ésszel. Pár év múlva itt pont azok fognak legjobban vinnyogni ha nem lesz nyugdíjuk, akik most a migránsok ellen hőzöngenek.
Soros Gyuri bátyánk megmondta: -össze kell keverni a bolygó lakosságát, ahol munka van, oda munkást vinni, ahova népesség szaporulat oda betelepíteni. ENNYI!
És ezt odafent pontosan tudják, mert ha nem így volna, akkor nem csinálták volna a Letelepedési Kötvényt! Amivel pénzért árulták boldog boldogtalannak az állampolgárságot. Persze van egy kergemarhakóros Jobbik idehaza, akik legszívesebben kakastollas kalapban meg mentében járnának. Szerintem az egész migráns ellenes felhajtás kormány oldalról miattuk van. Az MDF, a Kereszténydemokraták majd a Torgyán féle Kisgazdák szétverése és beolvasztása után a Vitya szétverte a baloldalt. Már csak a Jobbik fenyegette a kétharmaduk, ezért ki kellett szolgálja a Jobbikos választói handabandázást is. Most hogy a Jobbik is szétesett, a választások után szerintem úgy telehordja a FIDESZ az országot külföldi bevándorlóval, hogy öröm lesz nézni. Pontosan tudják, hogy anno jött vagy 20 ezer Kínai család. Akkor azért hisztiztek sokan, mára meg kiderült, hogy a cirka 100 ezer kínai elsuhan a radar alatt, szó sem esik róluk a hírekben. Élnek nyugisan...messze békésebben mint az átlag magyar. Már most cirka 500 ezer munkáskézre volna szükség. Ez úgy jön ki, hogy 350 ezer állás betöltetlen. Viszont ha +350 ezer DOLGOZÓ embert beteszünk a rendszerbe, (párat családdal) akkor azok megnövekedett fogyasztására is fog plusz kelleni munkáskéz. Hát ki lehet számolni, hogy ha most cirka 4 milla dolgozó fizet adót és fogyaszt itt, akkor + negyedével több mennyivel több pénzt rakna az államkasszába? Hát van aki elhiszi, hogy erről odafent ne tudnának és pláne lemondanának?

A Topic indító adatokról pár szót: Egy erősen szélsőjobboldali társaság felmérését olvashatjuk. Szóval adataik mint írják is empirikus vagyis tapasztalati és nem statisztikai. A szereplők neve is érdekes. lásd...Dr. Csath Magdolna aki ugye MIÉP-es volt...
De a kedvencem: "A legfélelmetesebb pedig ez az adat: ma Magyarországon a lakosság 62,9 %-a egy hónapig sem tudná fenntartani a jelenlegi életszínvonalát ha megszűnnének a rendszeres bevételei."
Na igen, ez durvának tűnik, de ezzel nem tudtunk meg semmit. Pl az USA államadóssága 20 billió dollár. Ha megszűnne az USA bevétele, 1 nap alatt omlana össze az ország. Kérdezem én, hány ember tervez világvégére, hogy odahaza több hónapra való élelmiszere és készpénze legyen? És ugye nem éhenhalásról hanem életszínvonal fenntartásról van szó. Ha valaki bárhol a világon munkanélküli lesz és kiesik a fizetése, az fenn tudja enélkül tartani az életszínvonalát?
Szóval nem arról van szó hogy hátradőlhetünk mert olyan jó, de riogatni sem kellene marhaságokkal.


----------



## Iopatapeter (2018 Január 19)

""Soros Gyuri bátyánk megmondta: -össze kell keverni a bolygó lakosságát, ahol munka van, oda munkást vinni, ahova népesség szaporulat oda betelepíteni. ENNYI!"'
Bátyánk???
Akkor most van Soros terv vagy nincs?

Mert ez nagyon úgy hangzik.
Mellesleg ki ez pofa a te bátyád hogy ő megmondja?
És akkor mi van?
Úgy kell lennie?
Kinek a nevében írsz hogy bátyánk?


----------



## Iopatapeter (2018 Január 19)

scansat írta:


> ...anno jött vagy 20 ezer Kínai család. Akkor azért hisztiztek sokan, mára meg kiderült, hogy a cirka 100 ezer kínai elsuhan a radar alatt, szó sem esik róluk a hírekben. Élnek nyugisan...messze békésebben mint az átlag magyar.
> 
> .


[/QUOTE]

Annak idején bevallom féltem a kínai terroristáktol...de nem lett semmi baj... most még sokan félnek attól a sok békés muszlimtol...sok jobboldali ökör mindenféle sztorikat kitalál róluk...torokelvagas.. öngyilkos terrorista ügyek, 9/11, teherautos gazolasok, Barcelona, Párizs, London.. Köln, stb.
Micsoda emberek élnek közöttünk...hiszen Obama is megmondta a peace of religion a muszlim vallás.
Szóval, hadd jöjjenek.
Béke az mindig jól jön


----------



## 666Zora666 (2020 Február 17)

scansat írta:


> Alapvetően hibás a hozzáállás.
> Asimov professzor mondotta egyszer ezt a találós kérdést:
> Ha másfél tyúk másfél nap alatt másfél tojást tojik, akkor 9 tyúk 9 nap alatt hány tojást tojik?
> Egy robot vagy számítógép rögtön kiszámolja, hogy 54-et.
> ...


----------



## 666Zora666 (2020 Február 17)

Nem azt kell nézni, hogy Amerika bedőlne egy nap alatt a tartozása miatt.
Hanem valóban, Magyarországon, még csak az sem kell, hogy elveszítse a munkáját, az is elég, ha a szél leviszi a ház tetejét, és nincs talonban néhány százezer, mert ugye, míg a biztosító fizet, addig sem kéne a falaknak ázniuk.
Vagy elromlik a hűtő, esetleg mosógép - talán egyszázezer forint sincs "feleslegben" a családi kasszában.
Bizony, az a család lehet nyugodt, akinek 6 hónapra való megélhetési költség van félretéve. Nem hathavi fizetés! Hanem a kiadások összege szorozva hattal...


----------



## deciso (2020 Április 14)

csigafi írta:


> Kövér László és Lázár János kijelentette hogy a magyaroknak nincs szükségük nagyobb fizetésre, most is eleget keresnek, nálunk olcsó az élet és mindenki tisztességesen meg tud élni.


Ez így volt a szocban. Olcsó volt az élet kevesebb abszolút összegből is lehetséges volt megélni. 
Leszorított igényekkel.
És akkor is voltak Kövér és Lázárok kik elégedettek voltak a miénkkel.
Mi pedig azok lettünk volna az övékével.


----------



## Zsuzsa Molnár (2020 Április 16)

A politikával foglalkozni nem érdemes . Én a politikát egy szükséges rossznak tartom .Valakiknek igazgatni kell a világot mert különben anarchia lenne , így is közel vagyunk hozzá sokszor , mert az ember aki irányítja mind tökéletlen. Az ember évezredek alatt semmit sem változott Aesopus állatmeséi a mai napig érvényesek . Az ember kicsinyes irigy haszonleső , hatalom mániás stb.
A hatalom hosszú távon mindenkinek árt. Károsan befolyásolja a személyiséget. " Írmagját se tűrd magadban semmiféle érvényesülési szándéknak. Mert ahogy előretörhetsz az életben, úgy csúszol vissza önmagadban." írja Weöres Sándor . Nagyon pontos meghatározás..Sajnos nem mindig a legmegfelelőbbek kerülnek oda, sőt időnként egészen beteg személyiségek. Nero, Hitler, Sztálin, lehetne folytatni. Szóval én a politikát eléggé felülről nézem 
Még egy idézet Weöres Sándortól 
"Négyféle vezetőember lehet az ország élén: Prokrusztész, Napóleon, Samu bácsi és Szolón.Prokrusztész egy elgondolás híve, melybe nemzetét belekényszeríteni akarja, ha törik, ha szakad.Napóleon szenvedélyes játékos és akár nyer, akár veszít, mindenképpen tékozol.Samu bácsi úgy ül az uralkodói teremben, mint egy fűszeresboltban, dekákkal és garasokkal ravaszkodik.Szolón az isteni ihletre figyel, minden tette az örök mértékből ered és országa virul."

Szolónhoz ritkán van szerencsénk , Samu bácsihoz annál inkább. 
Választásoknál a két rossz közül mindig a kevésbé rosszat kell választani


----------



## CasaLoma (2020 Április 16)

Zsuzsa Molnár írta:


> Választásoknál a két rossz közül mindig a kevésbé rosszat kell választani


Ez valahogy az utóbbi évtizedben sehogy sem tudott összejönni.


----------



## ladybug7spots (2020 Április 16)

CasaLoma írta:


> Ez valahogy az utóbbi évtizedben sehogy sem tudott összejönni.



Összejött az, csak úgy intézték, hogy mégse....


----------



## deciso (2020 Május 10)

Zsuzsa Molnár írta:


> Én a politikát egy szükséges rossznak tartom .Valakiknek igazgatni kell a világot mert különben anarchia lenne


Nem elég az anarchiától tartanod.
A korlátlan hatalom már tett világégést.A másik véglet, ha az erőnek adsz lehetőséget


----------

